# Another prop question....



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Picked up a used Powertech prop for my 2006 Yamaha 25 2-stroke, my question is, what washers / spacers do I need to make a proper installation with this prop?
> 
> The motor currently has a Michigan Wheel aluminum prop on it.
> 
> ...


Call powertech props and ask for Jeff and he will sent u a right spacer and washer for your powertech prop.

Aftermarket props are tricky and use different spacer and washer for the motor.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Just got an e-mail from Jeff saying to use the Yamaha OEM washers/spacers.

Thanks..


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Just got an e-mail from Jeff saying to use the Yamaha OEM washers/spacers.
> 
> Thanks..


That's right I forgot.....I did same thing on my 25 yami 2-stroke.

U're welcome.


----------

